# UroTuning.com // 3SDM 0.05 and 0.06 Wheels 5x112 Available Now! \\



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

If you wanted conventional, then unfortunately you've come to the wrong place. 3SDM is the breath of fresh air the otherwise stale aftermarket wheel sector needed. While most aging wheel manufactures are happy to rest on their laurels, as a young company we're looking to the future and know exactly what you guys want.

How? Because we're just like you; we live and breath cars but more specifically, wheels and all that comes with them in todays scene: stance, tuck, poke, camber, rake and beer!!!

With over a decade's worth of experience dealing in this area we were in a position to make a difference and so decided to get on it.

3SDM was formed in early 2011 by a group of open-minded modified car guys fed up with the current crop of garish wheels available to the masses. So we decided it was about time somebody injected some fresh life into a somewhat stale scene.

Already working in the wheel production industry meant we didn't just have a head start, we were already one step ahead. Rather than sitting around moaning about the state of play, we decided to do something about it and give the modified car scene exactly what it needed; a range of cutting edge designs and classic styles that appeal to today's market and yet will hold their own in the future. So if it's timeless, contemporary and innovation you're after, then rest assured you've come to the right place!

*Click here to order--->* 3SDM Wheels from UroTuning.com






















































































*Who is UroTuning you might ask? 
*We are a small enthusiast owned business with a passion for all things VW and Audi. 
We support the enthusiast as much as possible attending shows and sponsoring events.
We keep things simple and strive to provide you the best shopping experience you will find anywhere.


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

I really hope they start making the 0.06 in 20". Ill buy a set immediately.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

I got tge miro 111 from u.very happy with the purchase and shipping was right on.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

NateSVT said:


> I really hope they start making the 0.06 in 20". Ill buy a set immediately.


Not in the plans but i can tell you they are working on another design in 20" sizes


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

Figures I get rid of my CC and they make the 0.06 in 19's :facepalm:


I'm considering buying a new one???


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## DiegosAnotherr1 (Sep 24, 2013)

digga4 said:


> Figures I get rid of my CC and they make the 0.06 in 19's :facepalm:
> 
> 
> I'm considering buying a new one???


Has anyone mounted these on a CC yet? I am really considering these wheels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

On 19s 










Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## AE0859 (Sep 10, 2006)

Mantvis said:


> On 19s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic! Let me know when you wanna sell these


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

End of summer 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

SOWO Prep sale is now live!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## baggedNdragged (May 18, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

hump day bump day!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

BUMP!





































Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

thanks for all the orders!


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Bump for the best wheels 3SDM makes IMO :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## cjdanvers (Jan 8, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> On 19s
> 
> 
> 
> ...



19x8.5? 19x10?


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

hump day bump day


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Last chance to take advantage of our Holiday ends Jan 5th at Midnight!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

thanks for all the orders.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

SOWO Bump!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Hope your enjoying a day off from work today!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Monday bump day!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Last day to take advantage of our Black Friday Sale www.urotuning.com


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## Bonez5219 (Oct 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> bump it


Can u guys do custom color patterns if I send you a blueprint?


----------



## Bonez5219 (Oct 28, 2014)

Bonez5219 said:


> Can u guys do custom color patterns if I send you a blueprint?


Well, A, custom color pattern it would be 1 color with the rest polished


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## Bonez5219 (Oct 28, 2014)

Ok gotcha


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------

